# Sweet Potato recipes



## Akira (Nov 1, 2011)

Got some sweet potatos to go with my fillet steak tonite so was wondering whats your favourite way to cook em??


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Cut into wedges, pour over olive oil, paprika, salt and pepper and bake.


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Same as above sweet pot mash is nice too


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Vickky said:


> Same as above sweet pot mash is nice too


What I normally have as it's quicker and I don't like the skin unless baked.

With a fillet steak though may as well do something nicer.


----------



## Akira (Nov 1, 2011)

hctiM said:


> Cut into wedges, pour over olive oil, paprika, salt and pepper and bake.


Guna give this a try!

Cheers for the replys


----------

